

Hosted Exchange - Apps4rent
http://www.apps4rent.com/hostedexchange.htm
Apps4Rent is a premium provider of hosted Exchange services and caters to small and medium businesses. Our plans have been designed in a way that you get the best of hosted Exchange technology at an affordable price.
======
iamdave
Whoever told you it was a great marketing strategy to post your site more than
3 times within 30 minutes needs to be fired.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

READ IT.

